# Roberts 341



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anyone have experience with a ROBERTS 341 sloop? I''m buying one for coastal cruising. Would appreciate any information. [email protected]


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

In general, Roberts designed boats tend to be overweight and are often under-ballasted. I have not sailed a 341 but smaller Roberts that am familiar with have not sailed very well (by the standard of their day and especially compared to more modern designs) and have been very dependent on the knowledge of the builder. Most of the individuals that I have known who chose to build Roberts designs have been quite inexperienced sailors (perhaps they would have chosen more sophisticated designs if they did have more experience) and many of the smaller Roberts that I have been aboard have had some pretty scary details. Still and all much of this depends on the actual guy who built the boat and how careful he was in his workmanship and research of proper materials and methods. 

To me most of Roberts designs represent old technology. They seem to be more representative of designs from the 1970''s, a period that neither drew off of traditional design principles nor had the advantage of the lessons learned in the wake of the Fastnet Disaster and the 20 plus years of research that has occured since. 

Looking at the design of the 341, I see an overweight design (and one off glass boats tend to further exceed design weights) with a lot of tophamper and not much ballast. The design is very full in the ends making a boat that would not go to windward well and which would be quite wet. To a great extent the design reads as a characture of the boats that were designed by Bob Perry in the 1970''s and early 1980''s but without the careful modeling that Mr. Perry was so adept at. I would think that the pilot house and shoal draft versions would be especially suspect and would be comparatively rolly. 

Good luck
Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Jeff, The sale fell thru on the Roberts 341. Probably lucky for me. I am now looking at an Endurance 35.(Ibold design). Any comments on this?? Clive...


----------



## mark price (May 12, 2006)

*design*

i read your coment with great interest,i really didnt find any real information.have you ever designed anything that floated your self, at any level.have you even been on a roberts design.......i wonder...as for the chap seeking advice.take know ones word for it,make up your own mind... look for western grace on the net, sailing out of B.C in canada,thats a bruce roberts design..............regards mark


----------

